# Newest Coffee table/dog crate



## ccookou812 (Aug 24, 2010)

It has been a while since I posted something on here but here it is I made this for my favorite cousin. First time working with walnut slab for a top turned out pretty good. I love custom orders now I have to build one for a guy in Texas. I wish I could take better pictures but these are the best I have taken.


----------



## deputyatnight (Aug 24, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 25, 2010)

*New table*

That is "SUPER" ,i really like the darker one


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice furniture, but I think lil guys croks stole the show, those are way cool!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice, I love walnut.  Dan


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 25, 2010)

beautiful work


----------



## ccookou812 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone and those crocs came from bass pro shop. It was the only place we could find crocs his size and yes they are cool......Walnut has to be my favorite wood to work with.


----------



## arcame (Aug 25, 2010)

turned out great!!  I need to come over and see that one.


----------



## DROP POINT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great looking table.Nice craftsmanship.

Davin


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 25, 2010)

Love that walnut!  Nice job sir!


----------

